# Good value menswear



## gerrymaguire (6 Aug 2019)

Hi All, with a large family I am trying to save money where possible. Where do you recommend for good value menswear that looks well too?

I find M&S stuff looks a bit too old for my age (35). I like Gant but it’s a bit too pricey for me these days. Even though their stuff lasts.

So looking for a happy medium. Looks good, not too pricey.

Where do you buy your clothes?


----------



## Peanuts20 (6 Aug 2019)

TK Maxx if you have the patience to go through it. Outlet centres in Kildare and Banbridge can be great, I find the Banbridge one is great for stores like Jaeger for shirts and suits for work and Gap and Timberland for casual wear and jeans. Shaws always seem to have a sale on as well.


----------



## Bronte (6 Aug 2019)

I purchase things like shirts in a good department store when the big sales are on.  C&A can have very nice summer wear for men, shorts and collered t-shirts.  Have bought a nice jacket there on occasion too.  We buy expensive jumpers/cardigans, always in the sales, the better quality lasts longer.  So something from Tommy Hillfinger can be more than half price in sales.  We don't like M&S, too old fashioned and my OH is a lot older than you.  Dunnes have nice men's trousers.  Don't think I've ever purchased anything in Penneys for him ever. I do for me and the children.  Never purchased anything male in H&M or Zara.  For Christmas we buy clothes or jewellery for each other in a large department store and then we can bring it back if we don't like it and exchange it with the January sales.  If I'm in a shop with the children they are not allowed to look at anything other than the sales racks (in general, clearly there will be exceptions).  I avoid shops when there are no sales on.  I got three pairs of summer/shoes sandals last week all half price and they will do me for the rest of this summer and next year too. My hubby got a pair of Hush puppy sandals for less than half price for next year.  (We have better weather so wear sandals a lot more and we like good quality ones).


----------



## Gorteen (6 Sep 2019)

Shirts, jeans, footwear, casual/sports wear are all really cheap on SportsDirect.com


----------



## Ceist Beag (6 Sep 2019)

A lot of the brands on SportsDirect are poor quality so you get what you pay for there normally.


----------



## Pugmister (6 Sep 2019)

I buy a considerable amount of stuff from suitsupply.com. Some things would be cheaper than Gant and others probably more expensive but their clothing is the bast value for money in terms of quality that i have come across to date.

Other than that Mango for men and Massimo Dutti during their sales tend to have nice clothing.


----------



## Laughahalla (6 Sep 2019)

Penney's - I too was a label junky (years ago) but now I can get 5 pairs of jeans in Penny's for the same price as one pair of Tommy Hilfiger


----------

